# Is contiboard/melamine waterproof?



## jdakin95 (Mar 4, 2009)

Is contiboard/melamine waterproof and can it withstand high humidity or should i coat it with yacht varnish?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it can withstand water dragon humitidy but you need to seal all the joins with aquarium sealant to stop moisture getitng into the bare wood.


----------



## jdakin95 (Mar 4, 2009)

can it withstand crested gecko humidity?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah, that's not too high.


----------



## jdakin95 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks


----------

